# Need of information regarding hay feild fertilization and care



## Lsr (Oct 5, 2010)

I live in upper East Texas and currently work for a hay baling operation in witch we have over 1700 acres to bale during the season.We are intending on manicureing these fields to produce high quality horse hay . both round and square bales. My question is what Ph level should we try to hit Exactly in order to grow a costal hay meadow.Also the chemicals needed to kill off goat weeds behaya and sticker burs bull neddle.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

ph needs to be in the 6's don't really want the ph to be below 5.5 for sure. 2-4d will kill goat weeds, bahia is controlled by using cimmaron, bahai can be eliminated by journey or roundup, for grass burs i have started using pastora with a pint of roundup works really well that little combo will take care of mostly anything in the field including bahai. Grass burs are a battle because the seeds can lay there forever you have to get on them and continue to stay on them throughout the year you kill the ones there and more take there place. The key to killing grasses is spraying it about ten days after cutting give or take dont want the grass to get to mature.


----------

